# Plastic Bushing Use.



## Cletis

Prometheus said:


> There is an ongoing debate at work as to when, by code, to use a plastic (screw-on) conduit bushing.
> 
> There are three schools of thought:-
> (1). Some say that - by code - a plastic bushing is required on load-side conduits of 3/4" and larger.
> 
> (2). Others say that the use of a load-side conduit bushing is determined on wire size, rather than on conduit size...and the wire size is #8 A.W.G.
> 
> (3). ...And a third contingent say that although (by code) the use of a plastic conduit bushing is, in fact, determined by wire size, as opposed to conduit size; nevertheless, the conductor size is #4 A.W.G., and not #8 A.W.G.
> 
> Can anyone settle this on-going debate, once and for all please. This issue has burnt up two weeks of lunch breaks todate....


Bigger wires must cause bigger arc flashes


----------



## nolabama

#3 I think. I know were it's at in the book. Cest la vie


----------



## D-Bo

#3.....300.4(g)


----------



## Big John

It's required when you've got a conductor size of #4 or larger and it's required on any threaded conduit ends, regardless of size. 

I'm not familiar with the "load side" requirements you're talking about.

-John


----------



## Awg-Dawg

300.4 (g)


----------



## BBQ

Big John said:


> It's required when you've got a conductor size of #4 or larger and it's required on any threaded conduit ends, regardless of size.


Add PVC to the list with conductors of any size.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

#3..........


----------



## Adam12

And an insulated fitting isn't required for a grounding electrode conductor alone.


----------



## sparky970

Prometheus said:


> There is an ongoing debate at work as to when, by code, to use a plastic (screw-on) conduit bushing.
> 
> There are three schools of thought:-
> (1). Some say that - by code - a plastic bushing is required on load-side conduits of 3/4" and larger.
> 
> (2). Others say that the use of a load-side conduit bushing is determined on wire size, rather than on conduit size...and the wire size is #8 A.W.G.
> 
> (3). ...And a third contingent say that although (by code) the use of a plastic conduit bushing is, in fact, determined by wire size, as opposed to conduit size; nevertheless, the conductor size is #4 A.W.G., and not #8 A.W.G.
> 
> Can anyone settle this on-going debate, once and for all please. This issue has burnt up two weeks of lunch breaks todate....


2 weeks? Why didn't someone just look in the code book?


----------



## 123electric

Picked up an old 2008 nec 
300.4 (G) " insulated fittings " 4 AWG or larger


----------



## Prometheus

*Bushings.*



sparky970 said:


> 2 weeks? Why didn't someone just look in the code book?


...Everyone did, Maynard...(after the question was asked here). ...or did you and your friend miss that? Thanks everyone else for your time and trouble.


----------



## nolabama

Prometheus said:


> ...Everyone did, Maynard...(after the question was asked here). ...or did you and your friend miss that? Thanks everyone else for your time and trouble.


Then where did that load side thing come from. One of y'all musta found something


----------



## Hippie

nolabama said:


> Then where did that load side thing come from. One of y'all musta found something


Probably thinking of conduits that aren't feeders


----------



## nolabama

Hippie said:


> Probably thinking of conduits that aren't feeders


They some obscure rule on feeders?


----------



## mbednarik

Anything rigid or IMC, unless hubs are utilized. Anything #4 or larger.


----------



## wendon

mbednarik said:


> Anything rigid or IMC, unless hubs are utilized. Anything #4 or larger.



344.46
342.46
352.46


----------



## TOOL_5150

Prometheus said:


> There is an ongoing debate at work as to when, by code, to use a plastic (screw-on) conduit bushing.
> 
> There are three schools of thought:-
> (1). Some say that - by code - a plastic bushing is required on load-side conduits of 3/4" and larger.
> 
> (2). Others say that the use of a load-side conduit bushing is determined on wire size, rather than on conduit size...and the wire size is #8 A.W.G.
> 
> (3). ...And a third contingent say that although (by code) the use of a plastic conduit bushing is, in fact, determined by wire size, as opposed to conduit size; nevertheless, the conductor size is #4 A.W.G., and not #8 A.W.G.
> 
> Can anyone settle this on-going debate, once and for all please. This issue has burnt up two weeks of lunch breaks todate....


I know someone that thinks #1 is correct..... Supposedly has a "master" electrician license in another state.


No human can call themselves a "master" at this trade, but thats a different subject.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

f.uck you said:


> http://i1202.photobucket.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hackwork! How are you?


----------



## big2bird

Let's see who knows why #4 or larger.


----------



## Adam12

big2bird said:


> Let's see who knows why #4 or larger.


Because the code says so :thumbup:


----------



## D-Bo

Adam12 said:


> Because the code says so :thumbup:


Thats about as far as my interest goes as well


----------



## Dummy#2

Big John said:


> ...and it's required on any threaded conduit ends, regardless of size.
> 
> -John


Code reference?


----------



## Almost Retired

Dummy#2 said:


> Code reference?


since they were talking about that in 2012 , i doubt they will answer


----------

